# Clamming off of Sandy Hook



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

Spent two days earlier this week clamming with the head boats out of Atlantic Highlands. 2 stripers @ 10-12 pounds was the take, I did catch a huge 5 pound sea bass, my personal best.

If I were you, I'd find something else to do, the fishing is simply not that good. My Dad did snatch the pool which was a bnous.

Stan


----------

